# Mckesh Tow Mirrors



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Selling our McKesh Tow mirrors. $100. They are in great shape and come with the optional convex mirrors. Current tow vehicle has factory mirrors so we do not need them.


































Thanks for looking!

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone looking for mirrors, you can't buy anything better. I had a pair on these on my Suburban and they were AWESOME! New F-350 has power mirrors, so I also sold mine to a lucky Outbackers.com member.


----------



## Lake House (May 13, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Selling our McKesh Tow mirrors. They are in great shape and come with the optional convex mirrors. Current tow vehicle has factory mirrors so we do not need them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are you asking for them? Do you know what the shipping would be to SC 29464?
I could use these on my Nissan titan.

Thanks


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Bump - Price is $100.

-CC


----------

